# Cat bleeding at 6-7 weeks pregnant



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been asked for advice on a pregnant cat who is approx 6-7 weeks pregnant, 
I am sure that shouldnt happen, advised her to take the cat to a vet, as it could possibly be signs of a miscarriage or maybe infection, never happened to me,so not sure
The cat apparently was pregnant last year and lost her kittens, i was told spotting, but having read it somewhere else as bleeding
Also when she tries to touch the cat it attacks her, she reckons its not in pain, i would disagree if the cat is attacking, any inputs please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only advise taking her to a vets. Bleeding in pregnancy isn't normal even if it's only spotting and if she is attacking her owner then there is something wrong


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, just what i told her really, the girl is the daughter of a facebook friend, so knowing i have breeding cats asked me, i hope she gets the poor thing to the vets, especially as the cat has been pregnant before and lost the kittens, she said [she just got out] and the toms were around her,beginning of March, so not ready to give birth yet, 
I know when mine are pregnant they become very affectionate, 
I explained that maybe the attacks are the cats way of letting her know shes in pain, dont think it has sunk in though,told her the risks of leaving it any longer


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have a scan done on this girl to see what's going on, does sound like she is in pain.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

People can only advise, whether they listen or not is another matter, the girls mother did say she would take her to the vets today,to have her checked out, we shall see, but because the cat is eating and drinking i think they think shes ok, maybe she is further along than originally thought, but still not right
Apparently the cat seemed pregnant last year, disappeared and ca,e back thin, so probably had kittens and abandoned them, 
I must say i was shocked that they would even let a pregnant cat out,but it seems this cat was a stray, and quite feral when they got her


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have now been told that this girl doesnt look as big now, and the owner thinks she may have miscarried, but although i have advised her to see the vet, but i doubt she has,poor cat, could she reabsorb them when she was so big, never had it happen so i dont know,


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive had a kitten absorbed at 7 weeks pregnant, vet clearly saw one kitten on the scan but at 70 days when I took her back to the vet worried the kitten had gone.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive had a kitten absorbed at 7 weeks pregnant, vet clearly saw one kitten on the scan but at 70 days when I took her back to the vet worried the kitten had gone.


At least you took yours to the vet, i have had a message saying shes going to get her "done" when shes moved,in a couple of weeks, 
I have advised again to take her at least for a checkup, after the bleeding incident, but cant say what i really want to, that its neglect,just said her vet wouldnt be too pleased if the cat has something wrong and she hasnt had her looked at at least


----------

